# Candy White MKVI GTI Stealth Install



## remeolb (Nov 6, 2009)

I traded in my lame Accord and got a 2010 MKVI GTI. My goal for this car was to install my stereo right the first time and not mess around with continuously changing setups and upgrading this or that. I ditched my Genesis Dual Monos (that was tough) in favor of Zapco DC amps for their internal processing. This is my daily driver so the head unit is a fairly lame AVIC-X920BT. Functionality is a big deal as I spend a good deal of time in my car. Anywho, pics, here's what I started with...










This is all going to have to go...


----------



## remeolb (Nov 6, 2009)

The original plan was to somehow install Morel 3-ways but after helping with Niebur3's midrange test and some install evaluation I decided to stick with two ways. Speakers are Elate 6 2-ways (Elate 6 SW's and MT-23's). I actually have a set of Elate Limited Edition 2-ways but I can't justify using them. I also have a set of Piccolos that will replace the MT-23's when I'm feeling ambitious. Oh yeah, and the sub is an Ultimo 10.

Amps are Zapco DC series...
DC350.2 on tweeters
DC750.2 on midbasses
DC750.2 on sub


----------



## remeolb (Nov 6, 2009)

I intend to really use my trunk and I also intend to really use my stereo so I had to be careful not to sacrifice either. There's no room under my seats (obviously) for the amps I'm using so the trunk is the only place. I settled for ditching the storage and spare tire under the factory trunk floor for all of my amps and sub.

I decided to use the donut shaped spare tire area for a donut shaped sub box with an MDF top.




























I really hate when my car smells like resin for days.


----------



## remeolb (Nov 6, 2009)

The woofer obviously won't fit in this box as is so it will be built up with rings. This will put the height of the woofer right where I want it in relation to the rest of the equipment.



















The inside of the box was coated with Cascade VB-1X to seal up any potential leaks and help dampen the enclosure. Later the entire outside of the enclosure will also be coated with VB-1X but I cant' seem to find pictures of that.










Test fitting the woofer and mounting rings.










You can see here that we added a few layers of fiberglass to join the mdf top with the rest of the enclosure. We laid the fiberglass the way we did, as opposed to making a smooth transition from mdf to enclosure, so that the resin would have more surface area to bond with. We later filled the depression with duraglas, sanded, and coated the entire enclosure with VB-1X.


----------



## remeolb (Nov 6, 2009)

These doors were a blast to work on. There is a bit of Cascade V-Max on the door's sheet metal. Beyond that, I'm very open to suggestions on further treating this door.










Midbass driver installed. The ring is 3/4" mdf treated with VB-1X. I'm hoping this will keep moisture out of the ring. The ring also has t-nuts for the speaker to attach to.


----------



## remeolb (Nov 6, 2009)

I was able to drill the factory molex connector to get 4 14awg conductors through to the tweeter and the midbass in each door. This was a surprisingly painless procedure.


----------



## remeolb (Nov 6, 2009)

I don't have any pics of the tweeters. They are installed in the factory location. You can't tell anything is there. I will eventually either mod the factory location or build A-pillars (not fun in a GTI I hear) for my Supremo Piccolos.


----------



## surrealdreampilot (May 3, 2010)

I really like the VB-1X, I don't think I'd ever not use it on a box. It's easy to work with and cleans up easily. I'd say use one of those small 3" rollers to apply it, it builds more than you'd think it does. It's purple and dries black which is nice, you can put a coat on and go work on other things and visually see if it's dry from across the shop.


----------



## remeolb (Nov 6, 2009)

These pictures make short work of our amp placement design process. However, we spent hours trying to determine placement for everything. We tried probably 10 different fitments before we settled on this.










Starting to determine amp placement.










Test fitting amps.










Amp rack with channels routed out for wiring. This picture also shows the supports we made for the false floor to attach to.


----------



## Complacent_One (Jul 2, 2009)

Quick question...I see you are using the DC Series Zapco amps, what is your reasoning for using the Morel Passive crossovers?? You have everything to run active....correct??

Otherwise...very tidy, me likes...


----------



## remeolb (Nov 6, 2009)

Complacent_One said:


> Quick question...I see you are using the DC Series Zapco amps, what is your reasoning for using the Morel Passive crossovers?? You have everything to run active....correct??
> 
> Otherwise...very tidy, me likes...


Good eye! Looking back, I have no idea why I tried using the passives. I ditched them 30 minutes into tuning.


----------



## remeolb (Nov 6, 2009)

This is a better pic of what the enclosure looks like after being treated with VB-1X.



















Stupid high-end speaker cable in the sub enclosure. Yes, I know.










False floor.










Amp trim.










Test fitting trip piece for amps.










Test fitting false floor.










Test fitting false floor.










Test fitting false floor.


----------



## remeolb (Nov 6, 2009)

Wiring mostly cleaned up. Symbilink is a pain in the ass because you can't cut it to length. Also, we didn't take the time to make custom lengths for the network cables that link the Zapco amps together.










Anyone who's done vinyl knows how much work this was.










IF ANYONE KNOWS WHERE TO GET THE OEM PLAID CLOTH FROM THE GTI SEATS PLEASE PM ME!!! While I think the white vinyl looks sick, the matching cloth would be awesome.



















We later ran screws through the white trim piece into the blocks below.










The outside of the false floor is just pressure fit. Also, the underside of both the inner and outer pieces of the false floor are lined with felt.



















This is my 8th car I've put a system in and the only one I've ever truly been happy with the installation. Tear.


----------



## remeolb (Nov 6, 2009)

Inner piece of false floor installed.



















Factory carpet installed. We only sacrificed 2" of floor height so I have virtually no loss of utility.




























The factory floor mat still fits too.


----------



## so cal eddie (Oct 1, 2008)

That looks great! Nice work. How does it sound?


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

Looks killer dude!


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

that's quite impressive... this is the second time that i have looked at this log today, and it makes me jealous how easy it was for you to make everything look so good...


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

damn impressive dude, but so much power for such a small sub? wheat in the hell are you poweirng with all of them amps


----------



## CarbonDetails (Sep 9, 2009)

Very very nice work


----------



## Bluenote (Aug 29, 2008)

That's a great install! 

1. How much air space did your spare well enclosure provide?
2. Does the factory carpet muffle your sub at all? 

Just asking because I am planning a very similar set-up that will commence next month. 

Great work!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

thanks god they went back to front lower door midbass for the MKVI, cant wait to do one...

very solid work!


----------



## PABowhunter4life (Jan 3, 2009)

WOW.............about sums it up. Talk about a stealth install


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

whoa another yinzer!


----------



## PABowhunter4life (Jan 3, 2009)

simplicityinsound said:


> whoa another yinzer!



lmao.............. what do you know about yinzers 'n at? :laugh:


----------



## remeolb (Nov 6, 2009)

mattyjman said:


> that's quite impressive... this is the second time that i have looked at this log today, and it makes me jealous how easy it was for you to make everything look so good...


I don't know about easy. This project was two guys working most of the day for about a week. A lot of that time was just staring at stuff thinking "how the hell are we gonna do that?" I'm glad we made it look easy though!



eviling said:


> damn impressive dude, but so much power for such a small sub? wheat in the hell are you poweirng with all of them amps


Thanks! I wouldn't consider the Ultimo 10 a small sub though. It wants 1000w RMS and I'm only giving it about 800w. The other DC750.2 powers the two midbass drivers at 175w per side and the DC3502 powers the two tweeters at 100w per side.



Bluenote said:


> That's a great install!
> 
> 1. How much air space did your spare well enclosure provide?
> 2. Does the factory carpet muffle your sub at all?
> ...


I have no idea how much air space I have. I really want to know though. Educated guesses anyone?

The factory floor really doesn't affect the bass from the sub. We spent some time putting the floor in and taking it out and we really couldn't tell a difference.



simplicityinsound said:


> thanks god they went back to front lower door midbass for the MKVI, cant wait to do one...
> 
> very solid work!


Thanks! I won't deny I got a good deal of influence from the GTI's that you have done, specifically this one. I was pretty stoked too that I didn't have to deal with the goofy midbass driver placement.


----------



## Bluenote (Aug 29, 2008)

It's so stealth! I can see why you have no plans of changing anything...and thanks for you feedback about the sub-stage too!


----------



## jsun_g (Jun 12, 2008)

Great work, very clean trunk! And the sub is all the way in the back of the trunk, where it should be


----------



## GeoffB (Feb 3, 2007)

As a mk6 GTI owner im really liking what you have done.


A quick question. To save me removing my door panel and drilling the oem speaker out to find out.
Do you know what width and depth there is available for the front midbass door speaker in the mk6?


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

you can fill your sub enclosure with packing peanuts (or anything smallish) when its full, remove peanuts or what you used, and measure the volume of removed material = enclosure volume.

if you really want to know 


if its to small your screwed, if its to big you gonna add something?


----------



## remeolb (Nov 6, 2009)

GeoffB said:


> As a mk6 GTI owner im really liking what you have done.
> 
> 
> A quick question. To save me removing my door panel and drilling the oem speaker out to find out.
> Do you know what width and depth there is available for the front midbass door speaker in the mk6?


I honestly don't. The Morel Elate 6 SW barely fit with a 3/4" spacer ring. That should help.


----------



## remeolb (Nov 6, 2009)

60ndown said:


> you can fill your sub enclosure with packing peanuts (or anything smallish) when its full, remove peanuts or what you used, and measure the volume of removed material = enclosure volume.
> 
> if you really want to know
> 
> ...


I've thought about doing that. I've got enough eq available that I kind of don't care. It sounds pretty killer as is and I've got it seamlessly blended with the front stage.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

lol is that all they do? wow them some big amps for that, they must be using some oldschool parts, probobly why its so much. persoanly if the same can be done in 1 sq ft why use an amp that big :| i like them micro amps from alpine and JL


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

how clean's that turned out!!!?  too neat. too nice.


----------



## GeoffB (Feb 3, 2007)

remeolb said:


> I honestly don't. The Morel Elate 6 SW barely fit with a 3/4" spacer ring. That should help.


Thanks and thank you for the quick reply


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Just a heads up, the only source for the seat material is VW Germany and if they deem you worthy enough (and it's only happened twice that I know of, and neither was a private party) they will sell you a ream that's about 1000 feet long and will cost you almost as much as your car.


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

Very nice! The white vinyl fits the bill perfectly, don't worry about finding seat cloth.


----------



## Blister64 (Jun 13, 2010)

awesome stealth install man! I've been working on my avalanche, and your install just made me jealous! I hope mine turns out as good as yours... Nice vinyl work as well, I'll be learning how to do it very soon.


----------



## remeolb (Nov 6, 2009)

quality_sound said:


> Just a heads up, the only source for the seat material is VW Germany and if they deem you worthy enough (and it's only happened twice that I know of, and neither was a private party) they will sell you a ream that's about 1000 feet long and will cost you almost as much as your car.


I kind of figured. Sad story.


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

Actually, I have (somewhere) the data of a company in Germany that does as-close-to-OEM-as-can-be cloths etc. They don't have a website, but that data was given to me by one of the best UK install shops during a seminar series, they've used their products lots of times. 

Would you like me to search for it and let you know?


----------



## pionkej (Feb 29, 2008)

Install looks great man. I love the use of the spare tire well for the sub enclosure.


----------



## remeolb (Nov 6, 2009)

n_olympios said:


> Actually, I have (somewhere) the data of a company in Germany that does as-close-to-OEM-as-can-be cloths etc. They don't have a website, but that data was given to me by one of the best UK install shops during a seminar series, they've used their products lots of times.
> 
> Would you like me to search for it and let you know?


That would be awesome. Thanks!


----------



## Bugs78 (May 14, 2010)

remeolb said:


> That would be awesome. Thanks!


Id also love to know the company name


Awesome install.. As a long time VW guy, (one who is currently strongly contemplating picking up another GTI) this install makes me smile.

Sadly funds will find me in a MKV. Sad thing is, im considerring going MKIV just so I can skip the crappy MKV door locations. (that and I kinda want an R32 or 20th AE) ;-) 

Either way, nicely done


----------



## 03blueSI (Feb 5, 2006)

Now with this midbass placement I may be considering the GTI for my next car. That was one of the few reasons I did not buy one previously.


----------



## remeolb (Nov 6, 2009)

03blueSI said:


> Now with this midbass placement I may be considering the GTI for my next car. That was one of the few reasons I did not buy one previously.


Funny how dorks like us buy cars based on how we can get their stereos to sound. You won't be disappointed. This car has been a blast to own.


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

remeolb said:


> That would be awesome. Thanks!





Bugs78 said:


> Id also love to know the company name


You shall both receive a pm each shortly.


----------



## trlalli (Jan 25, 2013)

Wow! What a spectacular job! I would love to do that in my car... Looks difficult though.


----------



## stef600rr (Aug 5, 2012)

very great work for the fake floor... congrats!!!


----------



## GTI-DNA (Nov 4, 2010)

Not that it will help you due to mine being a MK5, but I have an entire seat just sitting in my garage that could be taken apart for the material. Maybe this is a way to go for you. Junkyard seat, take apart. Got my seat for $250 to retreve an airbag part that costs $1800 from the dealer.


----------



## stylngle2003 (Nov 2, 2012)

I realize this thread is 2 years old, but Google Translate


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

i like this a lot going to attempt something very similar with my 2013 equinox and dc200.2 on tweets one on mids and dc 500.1 on jbl gti kmll 10.


----------



## trlalli (Jan 25, 2013)

How difficult would something like this be to do? I really want to duplicate this in my car... The most difficult part seems like it would be the amp placement and making the fiberglass box. What the blue stuff he put down before fiberglassing?


----------



## mark620 (Dec 8, 2010)

painters tape so the fiberglass does not stick to the car..Go to fabrication tricks on this site and look up fiberglass enclosures and there is all kinds of info on how to..


----------



## jgarcia1925 (Oct 29, 2014)

So glad i stumbled on this site... i will be upgrading my 2013 soon. just need to figure out what to go with.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

lookin great man! I love the design that you had to go with for the amps. that diagonal is very classy, and the sub box is perfect. I really like how you cut a hole in the top piece so the sub shows through. all around well done!!


----------

